# Crown molding with uneven ceilings, Help



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If your mold isn't too thick you can do this. Bed your molding into each corner with some scrap pieces, for example, cut two short pieces at a 45 one on right one on left. Tack the two together so they will be easy to handle in the corners. Mark under the bottom of the mold on both walls and pop a chalk line from mark to mark. 

While putting the molding up keep the bottom of the mold on the chalk line. Roll the top out when there is a downward bulge and push the mold back when there is a dip in the ceiling. You will not be able to see the top of the mold being irregular on the ceiling as you would on the wall. There will be a gap to fill in places but if you put the caulk in and take a good square putty knife and run it along the wall and ceiling against the mold it will make a good square crisp fill and be very difficult to see once painted.

Just one more thing, if you need to nail a place on the mold and there is nothing behind the sheet rock to nail to, just push the mold tight and angle your nails one to the right and one to the left in the spot and it should hold to the rock like that.


----------



## unlvrebel (Jul 20, 2010)

This is a very good technique. I would like to add one thing, though. Instead of using caulk (can be sticky and difficult to finsh smooth), i would suggest Durabond drywall mud. Mix up some 20 minute mud, fill and sand. Should give you a seamless finish.


----------

